# Toby got a haircut



## meandsummykai (Apr 12, 2009)

I finally cut Toby's hair. I'd been trying to grow it out since I got him last April. It had grown really long but winter's in Maine are not great for long hair. I would spend so much time every Saturday washing, conditioning, and blowdrying him. He would look soooo handsome for one day then after going outside many times his fur would be such a mess. When there's a lot of wet snow in the backyard he would come in with snowballs stuck all over his fur. He loves to play outside even if it's too cold to stay out for too long so I refuse to not let my dog be a dog. Anyway, I finally took him to the groomers and cut most of his fur off. I had them leave length on his ears, tail and legs. His body is trimmed short and he has a little mustache and beard. He looks sooo cute! I'm still not used to it yet. He looks so much smaller! Now he'll be able to wear a harness without matting his fur. No regrets!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pictures, please!
Lola is getting a trim this weekend too but I still haven't decided if I want her to be trimmed a lot or little. Decisions, decisions. :smheat:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

looking forward to seeing pics of him with his nice new hair cut!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What!? How can you just explain it to us and not show us pictures?????? It almost sounds like Arch and Abbs...except for the longer hair on the legs......but I want to see how cute he looks!!!


----------



## meandsummykai (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of the new haircut. My step-son took it w my IPhone and he's a novice. The cut needs some tweeking but overall I love it!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Toby looks so cute! I love his hair cut. His face looks so sweet. :biggrin: 

Darlene and Miley


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love his new cut! That photo reminds me of a picture I posted here of London quite a few months ago with that same haircut. I think they look so adorable with that style.


----------

